# A few growing kids pictures.....



## Erica (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't been online in forever it feels......still sort of Livin' on Tulsa time it seems, sleep is such a good thing .....

I'll have to have a post about Nationals later, but running around crazy the whole time in Tulsa meant no pictures from out cameras at all, so I have to wait till I sit down and order the rest and will share the rest of the story.

But I decided yesterday to get a few of the babies that went to nationals up and get a few pictures before the grew more hair than they already had in two weeks......they are like velvet right now, not nice and slick but still pretty






I also put a picture of them at Nationals - from Washburn, images ordered and can't wait to get them.

I don't condition my weaners so they arent' "fit", were actually pulled from their weanling buddy pasture Sat before we left for Tulsa on Tues.

*Erica's Big City Echo Me Perfect *

A lotta little filly in a 26-27" tiny body

(Erica's Applewood Adventuress - multi National champion producer x Little Kings Big City Buck - multi National Champion producer)

Res. National Champion in Futurity and Open, was only 1 of the 2 horses that had time to get their backdrop photos taken.......wish I could have gotten more down there, but it was always take one back, bring another down to the show ring......











*Erica's Knock U Out*

This is TKO's full bro - who's a little guy to, maybe 27" now....

(Erica's Knock Your Socks Off HOF - multi National Champion x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion)

National Top Ten.....dad had to show him as I ended up with 3 under weanling colts











*Erica's Full Throttle*

Peas first baby, and a sweet heart, he's all legs and 29"

(Erica's RFM Spring Thunder HOF - multi National Champion x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion)

Res. National Champion
















*Erica's Takin' My Turn*

Lookers full brother and just as wild colored, love the smoothness of him, of course he's an early baby and 29"

(Erica's Just Wait and See x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. National Champion)

Mike was kind enough to lend a hand showing Mr spazzy! And Mike I checked the cards.......he placed on 2 of the judges cards, and 4th under one of the judges!!! oh well that the MOS system didn't lend us a favor, he looked awesome - thanks!











*Erica's Too Much Too Touch *

(Erica's Can't Touch This - Natioanl Top Ten x Cross Country Take My Breath Away HOF - Res. Natioanl Champion)

He didn't go to Nationals, but got a VERY quick clip yesterday......so he is in no way conditioned, but I like him a lot















*Erica's Big City No Denying Me*

(LM Hawks Queen of Denial - Nighthawk daughter x Little Kings Big City Buck - multi National Champion producer

Didn't get any after shots of her, as she left for CA.........

She made all the cuts in the futurity class with my dad showing, ended up 11th out of 52!

And in her open class was exhausted and showing half heartedly, but pulled off a 5th and a 10th on two of the judges cards and ended up right there again


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 22, 2008)

Erica they all look great!! MeMe is doing great, thanks for posting her pic and results, although we didn't end up with a ribbon I am really proud of her results



She is the SWEESTEST little girl, fits right in like she has always lived here



Congrats on all your wins!

Thanks again for my new little girl


----------



## Leeana (Sep 22, 2008)

Beautiful kids Erica...and if i am not mistaken i believe i see a little bit of Mr Twisters head in the first pic on the other side of the fence


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Sep 22, 2008)

Gorgeous foals, as always. I know every time I see you posting pictures, I'm gonna like what I see!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2008)

Erica, they are all just soooooooo gorgeous!!! Each one of them is outstanding!!!


----------



## wpsellwood (Sep 22, 2008)

Finally!!! Ive been waiting to see the Taker boys. Very nice colts for sure.


----------



## Basketmiss (Sep 22, 2008)

I was just thinking Erica hasnt been on the forum- I know you have been busy showing. Anyway great to see your beautiful horses...

They are all winners..

Missy


----------



## EAD Minis (Sep 22, 2008)

* Gosh what nice foals!! Well deserved placings!! I love that Erica's Takin' My Turn!! Fabulous horse. *


----------



## hairicane (Sep 22, 2008)

Lovely babies as usual! They all look like winners to me.


----------



## topnotchminis (Sep 23, 2008)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Sep 23, 2008)

VERY VERY NICE!! Congrats on all of your wins too!!! Your babies always look great! I watched you show Full Throttle and wow that is a stunning horse can't wait to see how he matures!


----------



## Taylor Jo (Sep 23, 2008)

Erica, Taylor Jo here. I just e mailed you last night I hope you got it. I really like your guy, Erica's Too Much Too Touch, VERY NICE!!!!!!! E mail me when you get a chance. TJ


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 23, 2008)

OMG I am obsessed with too much touch... I saved his baby pics somewhere...



I am a sad case


----------



## Erica (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

I am just thrilled with the babies,



them all. And can't wait for new ones to start (well really I can, would like to get FULLY rested still, I still feel like I'm dragging and it's going on the second week past Nationals...



) But first foal should be end of Jan/first of Feb; a Destiny baby! out of Behold - Cloverbuds full sister.....

I got talked out of Echo when she was just a wee one, to make her way to Worlds on the A circut and I think she will be fabulous!! I'm itching to cross Echo on Big City again in the spring.........she's in foal for the first time to TAker for Feb.

Too Much also got claimed early on and will be flying overseas to live with our very own countrycharm



I can't wait to see him about April, as I think he'll be so goregous. I have a repeat to this cross coming again in March - fingers crossed for a FILLY....

KnockUOut reminds me so much of his full brother TKO, who went Natioanl Champion x2.........just a different color on him. I promised Knocker and Taker lots of carrots if they can finally give me a filly.........same think for CC, I'd love a Turner in female form.

And Jodi - doesn't "Meme" look so much like Princess .......Deni seems pretty consistent in both her girls, by Bandito and Big City and both are just sweethearts like her, but showy too.


----------



## Russ (Sep 24, 2008)

Good looking kids!


----------



## CKC (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice!

I especially like Echo.....





Kim


----------

